# Ice Cat/Multi-Species Tournament



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ice Cat/Multi-Species Tournament​Hosted by NEOCATS​
Date: January 12th, 2008 (if ice is safe) 
Where: Atwood Lake 
Fishing Hours: 10:00 AM till 4:00 PM​
Registration begins at 9:00 AM at the public boat ramp on State Route 212. 
Fishing will be allowed anywhere on the lake. All fishing laws must be followed.
*State Size limits:* Largemouth Bass 12"
*State Catch limits:* Largemouth Bass-5;Saugeye,Walleye, Sauger-6 
Fish do not have to be alive to weigh in and will be the anglers responsibility after the tournament.

Entry fee is $20.00 per person with 100&#37; payout. 
$5 goes to biggest catfish 
$5 goes to most catfish by weight 
$5 goes to biggest non-catfish (all species except catfish) 
$5 goes to most fish by weight (all species except catfish) 
Ties will go to the longest fish. 
If no catfish are caught, the catfish pots will go to second place in multi-species. 
You are allowed two rods and 2 tip-ups per person. 
All baits are allowed. 
No holes allowed over 12&#8221; in diameter. 
Anglers leave shoreline in order of registration. 

If ice is not safe by January 5th, we will postpone the tournament until we have safe conditions. 

Ohio Hills Catfish Club and the Deer Creek Catfish Association are donating an ice fishing combo to the angler that catches the largest fish overall. 

Homemade chili and coffee will be served. 

Anyone under 18 must be fishing with a parent or guardian who is also entered in the tournament.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I made a typo on the date. It will be Saturday Jan. 12th, assuming we have safe ice. If not, we will move it back until we have safe ice to fish on.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

How do most people keep their catch alive in an ice tournament? You have to drag around a livewell all over the lake? Seems interesting, never fished a ice tournament before.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

What we are going to try is something different. The sscales will be open during the entire tournament. If fish are weighed alive and released, they would not count towards any daily bag limits and you could continue to catch more.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Updates have been made. Please read the first post.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

neocats1 said:


> What we are going to try is something different. The sscales will be open during the entire tournament. If fish are weighed alive and released, they would not count towards any daily bag limits and you could continue to catch more.


so if i fish off 542 and catch a cat i drive back to 212 to weigh & release to avoid a penalty?? get rid of that rule and i'll come!!! i like to spend my day FISHING not DRIVING!!!!


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty cool idea. I'm not an icefisherman but i might have to check this out. might be a good opportunity to learn something about hardwater angling.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Has there been any new developments on this event? I thought I'd throw in my 2cents on this thread... I remember doing the ice tournies at long lake a couple years back. They had the morning and evening events. They did a panfish event that was all fish over 6-8 were weighed in, heaviest sack was the winner. They did have a big, and small fish pot. I thought this was a good event. Smaller lake, better ice, active panfish, most guys were in sight of each other, good showing, low cost, good food, good people. I do have some issues with this event, again my opinion. I do not like the fact that it's weigh all fish when caught then released.Like to head home with a few meals. To much running around, you'll need a few extra bodies there to keep up with the weigh ins. Limited to where you can fish. If everyone has to be in sight of each other, it takes away from going to your own spots and being limited. Let's say I catch a 0.82 crappie, then a 0.76 perch then a 1.90 cat, then a 0.73 perch, then a .049 bluegill, that alone is a lot of numbers and adding up, to me a mess. Hope the calculators don't freeze up. To me there's a lot of work for guys running the event. Here is some food for thought. Set a size limit on panfish- then only allow a certain amount to be brought in- let's say 10 or 15. Allow one catfish to be weighed in. No upgrading once you decide on your fish, unless they can be kept alive. Have a pot for biggest panfish, catfish. and possible walleye. along with total weight of panfish. 
Panfish include all types of bluegill, crappie, perch. 
Allow the use of only 2 tip ups and 2 rods. 
Make for a full tournament- longer then 5 hours, especially if we must weigh every fish right after it's caught. 
If I catch say thirty panfish, I can sort out my biggest for weigh in. No matter what, they will all be filleted. 
Think about a possible team event! Guys would not be alone, and be safer on the ice. Can put more techniques into use. Can help in the event of having to weigh as we catch. Always leaves one guy constantly fishing. This is all just some ideas, you might already have things set in stone, and if so, I'd like to hear the finalizations. 
Lastly--- I would like to fish a smaller lake and or have two events! One a little more South and one a little more north.... I myself would be interested in running an event here in the North.... 
These tournaments can work out well-- sure wish I had the chance to fish some bigger events North of Ohio, some guys cashing checks over $20,000.00 through the ice....

One more thing, How are we suppose to keep these fish we catch in the same condition when released as when caught. Carry a bucket of water with us at all time to transport to and from fishing area and weigh in.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

There have been a few changes made based on everyones input. As I have mentioned this is the first ice tournament that I have ran so I need to work out the kunks. Check the initial post for updates.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i seriously doubt that you get good ice by the 12th.....just my opinion !!! 

good luck with everything Jeff !!! i hope it all works out for ya !!!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, it does look like we will have to push it back. Maybe we will eventually get some good ice.


----------

